# Hướng dẫn cách chống thấm nhà vệ sinh hiệu quả và tiết kiệm



## sonecofive (8/6/21)

Nhà tắm hay nhà vệ sinh là những khu vực có độ ẩm cao nên rất dễ gặp phải tình trạng bị thấm nước và nấm mốc. Chống thấm nhà vệ sinh không đơn giản như cách bạn chống thấm tường đơn thuần. Nó đòi hỏi bạn phải thực hiện tỉ mỉ và cẩn thận hơn trong khâu thi công xây dựng cho đến quá trình sơn nhà. Tất cả phải được thực hiện đầy đủ để đảm bảo nhà vệ sinh không bị thấm và ảnh hưởng tới các phòng khác. Và cụ thể cách chống thấm nhà vệ sinh ra sao thì cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu nhé.

*Nguyên nhân khiến nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước*
Trong thực tế nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước là điều khó tránh khỏi và cũng không khó gặp. Do các hoạt động sử dụng trong nhà vệ sinh đều liên quan đến nước nên việc tường nhà bị thấm là khó tránh khỏi. Một số nguyên nhân tiêu biểu khiến nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước có thể kể đến như:






Nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước​
Là nơi chứa nhiều đường ống dẫn và thoát nước. Nên khó tránh khỏi hiện tượng rò rỉ nước ngấm sang tường và trần nhà.
Do thời tiết khí hậu nóng ẩm cùng với môi trường thường xuyên tiếp xúc với nước. Điều này dẫn đến độ ẩm tăng cao, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi để nấm mốc phát triển.
Quá trình thi công chống thấm nhà vệ sinh chưa đạt chuẩn. Hoặc cũng có thể là bỏ qua quá trình chống thấm khu vực nhà vệ sinh.
Những hiện tượng này thường không khó hiếm gặp. Vì vậy tìm ra cách chống thấm nhà vệ sinh hiệu quả và tiết kiệm là điều vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết.
*Các dấu hiệu nhận biết nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước*
Đôi khi dấu hiệu nhận biết nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước thường bị hiểu lầm là hiện tượng tường nhà bị thấm thông thường. Do đó không có biện pháp xử lý một cách triệt để tận gốc. Cụ thể các biểu hiện của việc nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước như:






Biểu hiện nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước​
Trần nhà tầng dưới, nơi mà phía trên là nhà vệ sinh, bị thấm nước hoặc nấm mốc. Lúc này bạn hãy nghĩ ngay đến việc đường ống nhà vệ sinh tầng trên bị rò rỉ gây nên hiện tượng nhà bị mốc.
Khu vực góc tường phía bên trong nhà bị rêu mốc. Trường hợp này thường ít gặp hơn nhưng không phải là không có. Phần đường ống dẫn nước tại khu vực này bị rò rỉ ngấm xuống tường.
Bạn cần xác định được nguyên nhân bị thấm là do đâu để có thể tìm ra cách khắc phục hiệu quả nhất. Tránh hiểu sai vấn đề dẫn đến mất thời gian trong khâu khắc phục mà tình trạng thấm nước thì không thể triệt để được.

*Cách xử lý nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước*
Sau khi đã xác định được vị trí cũng như nguyên nhân khiến nhà vệ sinh bị thấm nước thì khâu chống thấm của bạn sẽ được thực hiện một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả hơn rất nhiều so với việc không xác định rõ nguyên nhân.

*Xử lý hệ thống thoát nước*
Sau khi đã xác định được khu vực đường ống bị rò rỉ nước bạn cần thay thế và xử lý ngay khu vực này. Tránh tình trạng để lâu ngày; gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng công trình cũng như thẩm mỹ của ngôi nhà.






Xử lý hệ thống thoát nước trong nhà vệ sinh​Để lâu ngày rất khi mà đường ống không được xử lý kịp thời; thì tình trạng thấm nước cũng như nấm mốc ngày càng lan rộng. Lúc này bạn khó lòng mà xử lý triệt để. Mất nhiều chi phí cũng như thời gian trong khâu sửa chữa và khắc phục sự cố.

*Chống thấm bằng chất chống thấm pha xi măng*
Khu vực giáp với nhà vệ sinh tại khu vực tường và trần nhà cần phải thực hiện chống thấm thật kĩ trước khi đưa vào sử dụng. Nhất là khu vực trần nhà. Nơi mà có nhà vệ sinh ở phía tầng trên, thì cần thực hiện chống thấm thật tỉ mỉ.






Chống thấm nhà vệ sinh bằng chất chống thấm đa năng pha xi măng​*Những ưu điểm của chất chống thấm đa năng pha xi măng:*


Được sản xuất bằng công nghệ tiên tiến mang đến sản phẩm chất lượng và an toàn cho người sử dụng.
Khả năng chống thấm vượt trội, độ đàn hồi cao. Khi kết hợp sử dụng với xi măng sẽ mang đến cho bạn một lớp chống thấm cực kì hiệu quả cho khu vực có độ ẩm và khả năng thấm nước cao.
Khi sử dụng chất chống thấm pha xi măng thì bạn không cần sử dụng sơn lót. Sau khi thi công xong lớp bả bề mặt là bạn có thể tiến hành chống thấm cho bề mặt tường và trần nhà được mà không cần phải thi công lớp lót.
Sản phẩm có hàm lượng VOC thấp. Nên khi sử dụng trong nhà bạn có thể yên tâm sử dụng mà không lo ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe hay thẩm mỹ của ngôi nhà.
Quá trình thi công đơn giản, dễ thực hiện. Nên cho dù bạn không phải là thợ sơn chuyên nghiệp thi vẫn có thể thi công được.
*Sử dụng nước xi măng*
Đây là phương pháp thường được sử dụng cho phần mái bê để tăng độ kết dính cũng như khả năng chống thấm cho phần mái trên cùng. Bạn cũng có thể áp dụng phương pháp này cho phần nền của nhà vệ sinh; để tăng khả năng chống thấm cho phần bề mặt nhà vệ sinh.






Chống thấm nhà vệ sinh bằng nước xi măng​Trước khi tiến hành lát gạch nhà vệ sinh bạn sử dụng xi măng nguyên chất pha loãng với nước sạch rồi đổ xuống nền. Đợi mặt khô là bạn có thể tiến hành thi công lát gạch bình thường. Khâu này giúp cho phần nền nhà vệ sinh của bạn tăng lớp bảo vệ, bề mặt chắc chắn hơn. Từ đó giúp bạn phần nào yên tâm về khả năng chống thấm nhà vệ sinh rồi nhé.

Trên đây là những gợi ý của chúng tôi về cách chống thấm nhà vệ sinh đơn giản và tiết kiệm. Mong rằng sẽ giúp ích cho bạn trong quá trình xây dựng và hoàn thiện nhà.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

